# اجمل الكتب بالامن الصناعي



## k.jaziri (19 مارس 2011)

داخل هذا الرابط يوجود بعض الكتب المجانيه بالامن الصناعي
انا استفدت منهم كثيرا اتمنى انا تنال اعجابكون 

http://www.cdm2007.org/News/n-HSE_DOCUMENTS_NOW_FREE-53.aspx


----------



## belkacem2 (20 مارس 2011)

hi every body this great that we can help each other to learn and teach safety !!
thanks for the great efforts that you are providing to us !
thanks from deep heart !


----------



## belkacem2 (20 مارس 2011)

hope we can help each other to get hi standards of HSE and get back as we left a nail pain in our finger can not repaired with the hoile money world !!!safe !!


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الموقع


----------

